# She loves me



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

i have a recently new male friend who has a tuxedo cat named Georgie Girl, aka GG. She is such a sweet cat. She doesn't bite or scratch, just like my beloved, deceased, Razzle. I had to teach Leon, my friend, about cats. Now GG eats wet food, will have her teeth cleaned soon (very bad teeth). I had to PTS my Geets in August and i'm feeling lonely without a cat. 

Well this cat just loves me. I give her treats and she loves for me to scratch from her shoulder blades to the base of her tail and will let me do it for hours. Leon knows how much i interact with GG and wants me to take her if he dies. Leon will hear me walking around upstairs in my apartment and say to GG "where's Kathy". GG will look up to the ceiling.

Well, today, i came home and she was in the bay window. She saw me and just started meowing her head off. I could see her mouth open but no sound. Her mouth just kept saying meow, meow, meow. Please come in and pay attention to me. That made me feel so good. I had things to do but i couldn't ignore her cute pleas. Leon gave me an extra key in case i need to take care of GG, so i went in and gave GG a treat and petted her for a bit. At least someone loves me.

Kathy


----------



## Blackphoenix4 (Dec 26, 2015)

That's really sweet! It's fantastic when you can feel the love of a kitty like that. I'm happy you feel loved and she feels loved by you as well.


----------

